# BLACk SILICONE II NOW HAS BIOSEAL



## dartdude (Mar 28, 2005)

Well now they started putting bioseal into the black SI II.

WHAT CAN I USE NOW? It needs to be black.....

Adam


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2006)

Well, we haven't officially decided that BioSeal was actually toxic. I also noticed that my local HD only carries black w/bioseal now. Have you looked at other brands of silicone like DAP? I think some people here use that instead of GE.


----------



## lowdown (Apr 16, 2006)

It is already too late for me, I had to break down my build and scrape it all off teh sides. The only place I had used a Bio-seal tube was on the blackout layer on the glass. I am extremely happy my GS background had the old, non-poisoned silicone.

This thread should be stickied.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2006)

I've always used DAP because it is labeled as "food contact safe". I never seen that printed on GE's label, so it always made me wonder. I'm sure it would have been on there if it was. :?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Two semi-recent threads that go into detail about it. 
http://dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=14304
http://dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=14329


----------



## ~Fluff~ (Feb 10, 2006)

I can't find it without the bioseal either so I called them and like in the other thread, they told me it's always been in there. Only they told me they were waiting for copywrite approval on the logo. ?? I'm gonna use it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2006)

All Glass Aquarium Silicone in Black from Josh Frogs. I bet others sell it too.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

I don't sell silicon...yet.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2006)

Oh, then I got it from someone else. Im sure more than one person in the links page sells it. I know I got it from someone. Herpsupplies I think.


----------



## markc019 (Apr 12, 2005)

crap I just used this on a 10 vert and a 15 high.. The label still says 100% silicone... What does this mold inhibitor do???


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I was at Lowes today. They had the GE Silicone II Black WITH the Bio-Seal label and WITHOUT the Bio-Seal label. One was not just old stock and the other new stock. Both were new stock and stacked side by side. I bought the one without


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Just a note that there are people who have used the silicone with bio seal with no issues at all. If GE is switching all of them you might want to look into other brands like DAP or etc...



markc019 said:


> crap I just used this on a 10 vert and a 15 high.. The label still says 100% silicone... What does this mold inhibitor do???


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

So what is the final word on Bioseal?

Was it always in the GE II ? Just not on the front label?

Any problems reported if it is a new additive?

Seems you cant avoid it now...on all the new stock. 

S


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

This is bad news, all of the stores around me (Belletates, Aubuchon, etc carry only Bioseal.... I hope it gets cleared as safe...


----------



## Paul E. Wog (Jan 2, 2005)

My local lowes has tons of the original without bioseal if you pull the boxes in front.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

If its the "original" GE II, its got Bioseal in it. Now, the GE 1 I have no clue.

I have used the GE II unmarked bottle in a few of my vivs. 2 of these vivs have frogs in them. No problems thus far. One viv has had frogs in it since late February and the frogs are doing fine.

I'm not deeming it safe, but for me so far, I've had ZERO issues.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Frogtofall said:


> If its the "original" GE II, its got Bioseal in it. Now, the GE 1 I have no clue.
> 
> I have used the GE II unmarked bottle in a few of my vivs. 2 of these vivs have frogs in them. No problems thus far. One viv has had frogs in it since late February and the frogs are doing fine.
> 
> I'm not deeming it safe, but for me so far, I've had ZERO issues.


So is it everyones understanding that GE II had this Bioseal additive in it all along? and only recently did they stick that label on the front and cause concern?

If so, I have had it in all my tanks for 2 yrs, and no obvious issues.

Otherwise, I think I will search out that DAP product someone mentioned.

Shawn


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

here's dap specs: http://www.dap.com/docs/tech/00000683.pdf..Peter


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

oops sorry just remove the "..Peter" at the end.. or try this http://www.dap.com/docs/tech/00000683.pdf


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

any good places to buy that dap black 100% silicon?

Seems my local home depot and maybe lowes also has plenty of dap products except the actual silicon


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

question about DAP. I have heard though, that it cannot be submerged underwater for long periods? (meaning, it won't be safe for bombina or dripwalls)


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

you can buy 100% aquarium sealant (caulking gun type) from herpsupplies for 6 bucks. Its about 2/3 more expensive than GE, but six bucks isn't too bad when you only need two or three tubes.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Here's where I get my black GE Silicone I, same price as at Lowe's/HD too:

http://www.buyhardwaresupplies.com/?t=5&itemNumber=1094390

http://www.hardwareworld.com/Ge312a-101-Oz-Black-Silicone-p7OAK4U.aspx


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

So what is the difference b/t Neutral-care RTU silicone (Silicone II) and Acetoxy silicone (Silicone I) ?

S


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Of the two "aquarium" silicones I've worked with (DAP Aquarium Silicone and Somaca Aquarium Silicone from glasscages.com), they both release acetic acid upon curing. Silicone I also does this, Silicone II does not. In practice, Silicone I is a better adheasive and has a slightly higher viscosity. The higher viscosity helps hold things in place while curing. Silcone II is easier to find in different colors locally. Silicone II also states on the lable that it's not intended for aquariums, Silicone I does not. I also know that Silicone I will cure underwater, I'm not sure if Silicone II will or not. There's a few ASTM and FDA codes that apply to silicone. I'll try to look them up at school by the weekend. 

I have used Silicone I for the past 4~ years and greatly prefer it to Silicone II, mainly for the reasons above.


----------



## Blort (Feb 5, 2005)

I'm pretty sure Silicone II releases acetic acid as well:

http://householdproducts.nlm.nih.gov/cg ... id=7011005

On the GE website they say that only the IS800 series are recommended for underwater applications. If you search the forums, I posted the reference a couple of times.

Vivarium Concepts carries IS800 series silicone:

http://www.vivariumconcepts.com/content/view/31/25/

Marcos

PS. Full disclosure (I'm the VC webmaster)


----------



## schegini14 (May 17, 2006)

I just got sillicone 2 without the bioseal. Can I still use it?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Is is the Window and Door Silicone II? If so, then yes it's safe to use. That is what has been used in the hobby for many years.

Blort, I stand corrected. Thanks for posting those links.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Blort said:


> I'm pretty sure Silicone II releases acetic acid as well:
> 
> http://householdproducts.nlm.nih.gov/cg ... id=7011005
> 
> ...


So is the acetone an issue? anything more than simply needing to cure the product in an outside area, away from the frogs...? 

Shawn


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

For those who have used GE Silicon II with Bio-Seal and have kept their vivs up and running, have there been any issues with long term frog health. If you don't want to post, please feel free to pm or email me and I will keep the conversation private.

Thank you,

Rob


----------



## biocmp (Mar 7, 2006)

i'm with rob. Pm me, as I have been using it for some new vivs and I am hoping, there have been no problems.


----------



## gold3nku5h (Jul 24, 2008)

I dont see the need to PM it to everyone because it makes it harder for people to find out, so i guess if you dont want to just post it, PM me, because i need to know if i need to return it or not.* I saw somewhere that people use the GE silicone II kitchen and bath, because they said, if its safe for food for use, why not them?* I can see that.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

i called them once. had the same questions. geI has always had bioseal....same as geII they told me it was a marketing tool .....just new face to it. and that it is just as safe once cured. I use it. Other vendors i know use it. no probs reported as i know of. Same issue was brought up on another forum. kristy

edit: oops wow old thread brought up


----------



## Cohazard (Apr 15, 2008)

So it is safe then? I bought some geII w/'bioseal' and I'm getting confused as to whether I need to return it or not, and whether it's safe to use in a paludariumish viv that will have fish in the water.


----------



## iridebmx (Oct 29, 2008)

for the most part i found noone has seen any bad results.so i used it and ill hope for the best .but dont really think their will be a prob.they have definetly always had it in silicone II .so i pesonalyt(from what ive read)dont think it will harm them


im a newb too so dont take my word for it pm a mvet on this sorta thing .seems you will get a better response if they can answer with out a debate start out of it.


----------



## *Self_DeFenCe* (Jun 12, 2010)

I bought Mono Ultra caulking because it was the only thing black. when I look at the tube it not said anywhere that's 100% silicone. Should I remove it from my tank ?
Thanks


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

It looks like it might be a Latex product and not silicone. I would remove it but dont know for sure what threat it might be.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I use GE II... I have no idea what could be anything that refers to itself as "caulk" so I just use what's always worked for me.... I'd remove it myself, but I can't say whether or not it's a _necessity_ to remove it....

It's always nice to see someone using the search function


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

bussardnr said:


> It looks like it might be a Latex product and not silicone. I would remove it but dont know for sure what threat it might be.


Acrylic/latex caulk will be a goopy mess in a viv. There was a fairly recent thread in which the poster had to tear down several vivs after mistakenly using it.

Danger Danger


----------



## *Self_DeFenCe* (Jun 12, 2010)

I found black GE II and I removed everything from the previous caulking, thanks for your advices. Julien


----------



## *Self_DeFenCe* (Jun 12, 2010)

The results with black GE II wasn't has good has the mono ultra stuff. I used 4 tubes of GE II and I can still see through a few spots compared to the mono that I used one and the whole tank was covered. I don't you if you use it for the same purpose has me, I want to hide the GS foam so I cover my backwall black so it can't be seem from the outside.


----------

